# Uiterlijk > Esthetische ingrepen >  Liposculptuur

## ellen2

Hallo,

ik overweeg om een liposuctie (of liposculptuur) aan mijn buik te laten doen bij Silhouet in Breda. Wie heeft ervaringen met dit medisch centrum en/of met de nieuwste Vaser techniek die ze daar promoten?

Alvast bedankt voor je reactie

----------

